
Keep the Cat Out of the Cradle with Arduino - dawsdesign
http://appdelegateinc.com/blog/2010/11/22/keep-the-cat-out-of-the-cradle-with-arduino/
======
Jem
I found that the mere presence of a baby was enough to scare my cats away.

------
robinhouston
I've often wondered about the reasonableness, or otherwise, of the popular
fear that one's baby might be smothered by a pet cat. When my daughter was a
baby I was careful to keep the cats out of her bedroom, because I wasn't sure,
but I suspected the risk to be overblown.

Are there any data on how often this actually happens? This article from the
British Medical Journal
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1499543/pdf/bmjc...](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1499543/pdf/bmjcred00624-0025a.pdf)
suggests it has happened at least twice in recorded history. If that is
representative, the real risk is presumably rather small.

~~~
RK
I thought the concern was more about the cat scratching the baby intentionally
or otherwise.

~~~
VladRussian
i've seen many times toddlers doing various things to cats or dogs - the
animal would never bite/scratch back. It would just get away if it is too much
of toddler's "attention"

------
PonyGumbo
This is great - I've been thinking about building something like this to keep
the cat from waking us up in the middle of the night, or off of certain pieces
of furniture. It would be better if the tone was in a range above human
hearing, though.

~~~
icegreentea
That's the great part. You have the source code, just change the value of
'freq'!. The piezo should be able to hit high enough frequencies.

~~~
dawsdesign
I was wondering about that. I think I'll try it. You just have to change the
second number in the playTone(1000, 500); call.

------
RK
This is a cool DIY project. For those wanting something similar without the
DIY, we've used the Tattle Tale to keep our dog off the couch. It costs less
than the Aurduino board.

[http://www.amazon.com/Tattle-Tale-Sonic-Training-
Alarm/dp/B0...](http://www.amazon.com/Tattle-Tale-Sonic-Training-
Alarm/dp/B000ANOT9U)

